# Another Copt Oak Rally in June...........



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Copt Oak was so good in November thought it would be great to do it again,so i have just booked it again June 14-18 that is Wednesday - Sunday this time.

Thought this would suit everyone, perhaps just come and stay a couple of nights on the way to somewhere else,5mins off of M1 jun 22,stay the week or the weekend.

LadyJ is putting it into the rally section,it is £5 per unit per night,£6 non-members............it is a level field with tap and elsan point,lovely pub with good food next door,bus stop into Leicester or Loughborough,set in the most beautifull part of Leicestershire,great for walking,cycling or biking or just relaxing,very peacefull.

The Copt Oak Memorial Hall.Whitwick Road.Markfield Leicestershire.

Please would you let me have some feed back on this as i do need to pay a deposit soon............lots of pics in the photo rally sections,November 05


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Jean

Will you be hiring the hall for any of the evenings??

Sharon


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Sorry, I have just found the answer in the rally details.

Sharon


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Jean,

Sounds good, sure we will be able to make some of the rally,be nice to see the area in the Summer. Hope you get lots of support so we can have another party........................   

Lesley and Alan


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sharon,

Glad you asked that....................


Haven't booked the hall this time hopeing we can have some lovely evenings outside,but if it rains i thought we could hire it one night and just all chip in,if we need it and it is not booked we only have to pay,get the key and it is our's

Hi Lesley,

Thanks for your support,great.............


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jean 

Thats a shame we'll be in Germany then for three weeks for the world cup, although Jan thinks were going too Lake Garda. 

So when we see you at Peterborough mums the word!!! 

Regards 
Phil & Jan


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Sounds good for us too - for the extra might it be a good idea to book the hall for a couple of nights so everyone can get together even though I have it on good authority that June will be very warm :wink: - worth the little extra cost I'm sure


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

We will stop by on our way back from France, it would be nice to see what we missed out on last time!

M&D


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Phil,

Sorry you won't make it this time round,i won't say a word to Jan,don't know about the other 8.500 members.

Hi Vic,

Be great to see you both again,the hall is very expensive to hire,i costed it all in last time knowing how many members we had,this time i think people may be just coming and going although i hope many will stay the week..........if it is available and we want it we can have it,but hope your long range weather forecast is right i will buy you a drink in the Copt Oak if it is warm then.

Hi D & M,

That would be great,a perfect stop off point on the way home...........


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

We will defo pop up again I reckon


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing you all there again, and I promise that you won't have to push Rockie across the carpark this time :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Take care all

Keith


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

No mention Hymmi's sausages!
Do hope your going to have the sausages again!
I'm sure I'll come & pester you all again. It was great last time.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Must pass on this one. If I'm in the same job/position, I'll be in Australia earlier in the week, and we have booked to see The Eagles at Twickenham on the Saturday.

Dave


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dave
I would thoroughly recommend changing jobs at the earliest opportunity mate, I certainly wouldn't put up with that sort of personal abuse from an employer :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith

Ps I have an Eagles CD you can borrow, it is in very good condition............


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Wile,

Sure hope you can make it,make sure you bring my boys too.

,,,,,,,,,Drummer,i will bring the sausages,we'll barbie them this time.

Dave,i cannot believe this    surely you can work around it.

Hi Kands,

Be great to see you both again,sorry we couldn't make Peterboro,looks like you had a great time..............what is it they say a picture speaks a thousand words,don't know what the girls will say about you on Dave's lap 8) :wink:


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Hymmi

is this a prepayment rally, or a pay when you arrive?
Also, as numbers are limited to 40, I am presuming that you would like to know exactly when folk are arriving and leaving??

Although we will not have the hall, it might be nice to pick an evening and have an outside buffet - something along the lines of the last very successful event you organised??  

Sharon


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sharon,

This time it is just pay as you stay £5 per night £6 non-members.although i do have to pay a large deposit on it now,that's why i wanted some feedback.......not bothered to much about knowing exact numbers, just as long as i know it is feasible.

We should have our new rally gazebo soon,so we should have that for use all week,be lovely for the evenings,yes few snacks and drinks.......sounds good to me.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Copt Oak Rally - June*

Hello again Hymmi

Sorry not to have been in touch, everything seems to be happening at the moment - MOT's etc.

We will be joining you for sure on the Friday - Sunday, may be possible to arrive late Thursday. Do hope there will be enough bookings to make it a definite meet.

Look forward to seeing everyone again.

Is Drummer reading the Daily Express and trying to win a Motorhome???? If he won, he could join us in his new machine!!  

Regards to everyone, Sundial x 2


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*Count the snails in*

We will be there as long as we are back from France in time.

Bryan


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Perhaps it might help Hymmi if all those that intend to go put their names on the rally list?
Jean will then be able to make an informed decision about paying the deposit........

Sharon


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jean. Not sure what we are doing yet, probably be in France then. We get back from NZ on 10th March, not sure what we are doing after that. but would love to see you all again.
Horrible 27C all week   
Cheers or G'day Sid


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jean,

Thanks it will be lovely to see you and Terry again.

Hi Sid & Shirley.

Hope all is ok with you and you are having a fabulous time in N.Z.,sorry you are having to put up with that weather......... 8) 

Thanks Sharon,it would be good if you could add names to rally list please.

Will be good to see The Snails again too,hope you are back in time to join us


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Sorry Jean

Think we will probably be in France, will have to let you know nearer the time.
Trouble is our hols rely on when our daughter can look after the dog and Kens work commitments. Look forward to seeing you at Peterborough though


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Hymmi,
We have not been on that rally location before. Are you able to give us any info, or provide a link? Hopefully, we may be able to attend, depending upon location/distance. Thanks.
J & R.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jock & Rita, all the rallys are listed at the bottom of the index page, underneath the campsites listing. To save time, here's the Copt Hall page.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=38
Do come, its real friendy!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Sorry Hymmi, 
I should have read the post properly.    I shall have a look at the map for that area.
Jock.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks Drummer,
For me, working my way around the site is an IT lesson on it's own. I shall have a wee look at the link, and then consult the boss!
Cheers, Jock.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Folks, 
Boss consulted, we are going.
Jock.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jock & Rita,

Glad you can make it,..........some pics of the November meet we had there in the photo gallery (to the left of home page)in the rally section,and click on Midland Rally Nov 05.

Thanks Frank.


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

kands said:


> I promise that you won't have to push Rockie across the carpark this time :lol: :lol: :lol:


Why.. are you parking on the grass this time then :mrgreen:


----------

